# اللى عاوز يتعلم هيدروليك يدخل هنا ويحمل كيفية عمل الطلمبات وكيفية صيانتها فيديو جميل



## م/يوسف (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى واخواتى فى الله
اقدم لكم فيديو جميل جدا كيف تعمل الطلمبة الهيدروليك وكيفية فكها 
فعلا فيديو جميل
اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لينكات التحميل 
http://www.uparab.com/files/w7bZi7WE5pHhOQEJ.rar 
http://www.uparab.com/files/Ib8p4ZCqsBZwG9ms.rar 


:63::63::63::63::63::63:


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 فبراير 2010)

جارى التحميل الان
شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## عمراياد (9 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## alybaba1 (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng\wael (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (10 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## alfi123 (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## jomma (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك، نأمل الحصول على بعض شرائط فيديو للمضخات الطاردة المركزية، تشمل تركيبها وكيفية عملها وذلك نظرا لأهميتها في الحياة العملية


----------



## fregidair (12 فبراير 2010)

thank You very much


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

أى---------ن جدي----------ة التعامل على المنتديات ومصداقيتها مكتوب كتب هيدرولك ولا يوجد شىء


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

كله كلام ولا يوجد شىء من المكتوب على المنتدى الجميل


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

اول ملتقى للمهندسين العرب ولايوجد فيه ماهو مكتوب


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

تدخل على اى منتدى عربى لايوجد به شىء ودى حاجة تكسف العرب كلهم


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

ليهم حق الغرب فى الاستهانة بالعرب لاننا مابنحبش نفيد بعض ولو بمعلمومة برخص التراب


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

كله على المنتديات العربية بيدور على وهم اسمه الاستفادة بالعلم ولايوجد حاجة من الكلام ده وشكرا


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

وكمان كلمة الحق بتتحذف لعدم قرائتها


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

بسال ليه مفيش ثقافة كلمة الحق


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

وهل ممكن العرب بالوضع ده يتقدموا


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

وحتى التعبير بوجهة النظر يعتبر حالة شاذة لانها تواجه حقيقة الامر المؤسف


----------



## popz (26 فبراير 2010)

وفى الاخر كله ضياع لوقت من يريد العلم والتعلم والافادة والاستفادة ما هى الا مجرد اننا نعطله فى كلام كدب بصراحة مطلقة وانا اسف على صرحتى المطلقة ولكننى اامل ان تكون عامل مؤثر فى التقدم ومعالجة الامور الخطأ وشكرررراااا


----------



## anas81285 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (19 مارس 2010)

يارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## kindheart186 (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## kindheart186 (20 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقك ..... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shadi-ayman (20 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## kindheart186 (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## م محمد رجب (27 أبريل 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kindheart186 (8 مايو 2010)

جارى التحميل الان


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 مايو 2010)

شكراًجزيلا


----------



## محمد عميرة (19 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*
* و جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (24 مايو 2010)

شكرا يالاصيل


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

جارى التحميل ..........

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amnshsh (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اما الاخ المتشائم قليلا مما فيه العرب
دعنا نبدأ الان 
هيا يا بطل


----------



## amnshsh (7 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
فعلا مقاطع روعة ومفيدة جدا
هل يمكن مقاطع مثلها لطلمبة A10Vso
اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك وجاري التحميل


----------



## mhmhmhmh62 (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mhmhmhmh62 (8 يوليو 2010)

:28:شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل عبده (8 يوليو 2010)

*جارى التحميل الان
شكرا جزيلا مقدما*​


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (8 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا علي هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sohail-1 (9 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## essam anwer (30 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعده2 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

وجعله في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## البرنس الثاني (5 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Okour (27 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووو بس مهندس


----------



## اسامه سالمان (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم، نأمل الحصول على بعض شرائط فيديو لصناعةالاسمنت بجميع مراحل تصنيعه وكذلك صيانة السيورالناقلة من لحام وصيانة الpulley سواء قائدا و منقاد


----------



## عبد الحليم حجاج (16 أبريل 2011)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام على جميع الاخوة الاعضاء الافاضل


----------



## قيس مصطفى (16 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على جهودك الحثيثة


----------



## سعيد معمل (16 أبريل 2011)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وجارى التحميل


----------



## Eng mhmd (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## عصام الوروارى (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا عايز اتعلم كل شئ عن الميكانيكا والطرق الصحيحه نبدا بالاسس


----------



## eng.zahid (18 أبريل 2011)

thaanks for efort


----------



## mahmoud mohiy (18 أبريل 2011)

many thanks


----------



## طالب العلم 2011 (18 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير . بالرغم اني ادرس هندسة ميكانيكية عامة ... و لكن لا يوجد عندنا أي مادة عن الهيدروليك ...
يعني الواحد بتخرج وما بعرف اشي عن الهيدروليك ...
الحمد لله على كل شيء ...
و شكرا لك كثيرا ...........


----------



## كفراعي الصمود (4 يونيو 2011)

اخوي الروابط لا تعمل ... شكر


----------



## صفوان محمدالحسن (4 يونيو 2011)

_بارك الله فيك ووفنا ووفك الي الطريق القويم والعلم النافع_


----------



## eslam.eslam (4 يونيو 2011)

جهد مشكور لان النكات لا تعمل رجاء لو فية لنكات تانية الرجاء وضعها 
ولك كل تقدير


----------



## safa aldin (5 يونيو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل و شكراااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## أحمد دعبس (16 يونيو 2011)

*الروابط لاتعمل نرجو التصحيح
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------



## alaabahy (16 يونيو 2011)

thanks maaaaaan


----------



## م احمد خلف (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد العايدى (1 يوليو 2011)

جارى التحميل وشكرا ع المجهود الكبير


----------



## Hythamaga (23 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير ويحفضك الله من كل سوء


----------



## engineer sameer (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## عبدالله ناصح (24 أغسطس 2011)

والله جميل فعلا ربنا يجازيك خير وعايزين اكتر 
ولو امكن فيديو يوضح كيفية ضبط خلوص ال(valve plate) وكمان عزم الادارة المظبوط بتاع النوع ده من الطلمبات


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (31 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

*​


----------



## Hythamaga (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (6 يونيو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## لورنس بغداد (7 يونيو 2012)

تسلم يا فنان


----------



## new295 (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (8 يونيو 2012)

مشكور ياغالي على المجود الطيب وبارك الله فيك وافادنا الله من عطائك وعلمك


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (11 يونيو 2012)

جاري التحميل مشكوووور


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssyouuuuuuuu


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thansyouuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thakssyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thansyooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibk


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuo


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## sofia88 (11 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## amr habib (12 يونيو 2012)

هنجرب


----------

